# How big is/was yours? Off topic (sort of)



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

Okay, who wins for the largest nodule? I know there are some BIG ONES out there...lol :tongue0015:

Tell your story/diagnosis/treatment!

Me first:

Positive for antibodies.
No diagnosis yet! My guess=Hashi's
My largest nodule is 3.6cm (fna benign-with Hurthle cells)
No treatment either. Wait and see.

Happy Halloween too!
hugs6


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

C'mon...everyone says size doesn't matter!

Oh wait...that's something else entirely.

My nodule was 3.2 cm, cancerous.

For the record, I do not trust benign FNA results, especially on larger nodules. Not that you asked.

Happy Halloween to you as well!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

3cm, cancerous as well.

There were four others as well, but that was the biggest one.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Size, schmize....
6cm benign
several 4mm cancerous
all cohabiting on the left side

Not that you asked, I refused FNA, twice. I knew they were going no matter, not the home for wayward nodules here!


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

We have a winner.

Webster! Oh my goodness! That had to be uncomfortable!!! 
Ouch.

Joplin, just curious, are you from Joplin?

Octavia, I dont trust benign tests either, that is why I will be seeing an ent next week. Lol Thanks for your thoughts  Very appreciative.

I am still puzzled...6cm! Really!!!!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Alicia123 said:


> We have a winner.
> 
> Webster! Oh my goodness! That had to be uncomfortable!!!
> Ouch.
> ...


Yup, 6cm, but it was a good guy . It grew from the time of the US, very uncomfortable. The little dudes packed a punch. Good things come in small packages, not! Glad they have left the building. Maybe I should have named him Elvis? Sorry....I am a bit punchy.


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ahhhh...Elvis. You must be so proud.:tongue0013:

THE DEVIL IN DISGUISE!
Lol.

Aww..never mind...Don't be cruel.

You are too funny.


----------



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

Size is overrated...LOL

3.2 cm cancerous....and a few benign on the other side.

Webster---over achiever with that 6cm don't ya think???? hehehehehe


----------



## thornvhu (Jul 3, 2011)

Ok, so the only one I can remember is wee-little 7mm. Does my cyst count 4cm???


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

Clrrn...too funny. Yes! An over achiever indeed.

Thornvhu....of course it counts! Where was your cyst?


----------



## miguel (Jul 18, 2011)

Measures: 
Right lobe: 16 x 7.5 x 5.0 cm benign
Left lobe: 14 x 7.0 x 5.6 cm benign

Enough to make a lot of armour lolexplode do not misunderstand me, this was not fun, it was the most difficult of my life, hyperthyroidism is a terrible feeling.


----------



## thornvhu (Jul 3, 2011)

Covered the right lobe. Right lobe removed last week. I was happy to see it go. No, mourning here


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Alicia123 said:


> We have a winner.
> Joplin, just curious, are you from Joplin?


Nope, originally from Chicago, then lived in South Carolina for seven years, and now live in Upstate NY. 

I just happen to be a fan of Janis Joplin so way back when...when I started to use message boards etc...I co-opted the use of her last name and haven't changed...


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> I just happen to be a fan of Janis Joplin so way back when...when I started to use message boards etc...I co-opted the use of her last name and haven't changed...


Aaaahhhh....I've wondered about this!

So...Cubs or Sox? (Or neither?) My mom grew up a block from Wrigley Field, so I was destined to be a Cubs fan. I call it my genetic defect.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm a football fan, so Bears. 

But my brother is a die-hard Cubs fan...20 year member of the fan club etc etc etc so I'm fairly certain he'd disown me if I ever said I wasn't a Cubs fan. We actually went to the Cubs game the day before our wedding. Cubs fan by familial ties, how's that?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That'll work!


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

Miguel - Oh my! That is just huge. Glad it was benign, but definately no fun!

Joplin, too funny. That was my second guess . I love Janis too. I would love to take a trip to NY again. It has been 20 years since I've been there. Loved it there. Always swore I would move there just for a year, but no more because life seemed to move too fast there..lol I would get swallowed up. Love South Carolina, and never been to Chicago.


----------



## nikkij0814 (Jul 13, 2011)

Mine was the size of a GOLF BALL. Not kidding. However, only 2 cm of it was cancerous, the rest was benign. You could see it from the outside of my neck, creepy.


----------

